# Delta 36-725 Table Saw Unboxing and Assembly



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i wanted a second saw setup just for doing dadoes but didn't want to spend thousands,this saw was the answer.for the money this saw has been a bargain,i love it.the riving knife guaud is very easy to remove and the fence is also very good.i feel delta products have gone down over the years but this saw is a great bargain.id give it 5 stars too.loved your video also.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

Larry, I've really been happy with this Saw, and of course they don't make anything like they used to….. if i could outfit my shop entirely with solid cast tools from the 50s I'd go that route but unfortunately like i mentioned in the video the salt water ( even in the air) kills steel and iron here so it's rare to find as much as an old hand plane that is salvageable.

I'm sure down the road I'll upgrade again to a 220v Saw because the only issue I've had with this one is running 8/4 hard maple and bogging it down, but the same could be said for nearly every 110V saw out there.

Thanks for the feedback and I'm glad you enjoyed the video! Stay tuned to the channel and see what i make with my new Saw !


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I've had mine for years and it's served me very well.

Regarding your comment on the maple, what type of blade are you using? When I was still using my thin kerf combination blade for ripping, 8/4 cherry and maple slowed me down a ton. Once I switched to a thin kerf 24t rip blade, the difference was night and day.


----------



## Dimensions (Feb 15, 2017)

I am using a thin kerf combo blade on the saw currently. Since its my first Forrest blade I wanted to see if they lived up to the hype before diving into the deep end and starting to switch out my current blades for premium blades. I most likely will in the future, especially for my next dado stack.

I found that slowing down a bit allowed the saw to do its thing and it didnt have any other binding issues.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I am using a thin kerf combo blade on the saw currently. Since its my first Forrest blade I wanted to see if they lived up to the hype before diving into the deep end and starting to switch out my current blades for premium blades. I most likely will in the future, especially for my next dado stack.
> 
> I found that slowing down a bit allowed the saw to do its thing and it didnt have any other binding issues.
> 
> - Dimensions


well thats one big problem, guys tend to push the wood faster than the blade can do it's job.i work in the construction supply industry and i hear all the time that,the blade bogs down,or the blade warps too much,and i tell them no your forcing the wood too much,ease up and let the blade do it's thing and it will work much better.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I enjoyed the video as well. I've had this saw on my radar recently. My plan was to upgrade house + shop electrical in my new house then get a 220v cabinet saw. Well as life often does it threw a curve ball at me and the budget for saw and electrical had to be spent elsewhere.

Like you I'm currently using a jobsite saw and the built-ins as well as furniture I want to create are a bit bigger than that little jobsite saw wants to do. It has the power with a proper blade but it doesnt have the fence length or table top dimensions to do the job well.

I may have to really consider picking this saw up.


----------



## Rich07081 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had this saw for 3+ years & love it. I run a full kerf 40T Ridge Carbide blade & it's sweet! If I feed it smoothly this saw & blade cut straight and the wood doesn't burn.

For me, having the base "reversed" i.e. the caster on the left is the way to go.

Until I have the desire & time to spend many more hours in my shop and the $ for a 220v Powermatic, Unisaw, or something like a high end Grizzly the 36-725 is about right!

A solid value! Congratulations on a great addition to your shop!!!

Rich


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> I am using a thin kerf combo blade on the saw currently. Since its my first Forrest blade I wanted to see if they lived up to the hype before diving into the deep end and starting to switch out my current blades for premium blades. I most likely will in the future, especially for my next dado stack.
> 
> I found that slowing down a bit allowed the saw to do its thing and it didnt have any other binding issues.
> 
> - Dimensions





> I ve had mine for years and it s served me very well.
> 
> Regarding your comment on the maple, what type of blade are you using? When I was still using my thin kerf combination blade for ripping, 8/4 cherry and maple slowed me down a ton. Once I switched to a thin kerf 24t rip blade, the difference was night and day.
> 
> - Dustin


I'll second Dustin's recommendation. I use a 24T thin kerf (Freud) blade and routinely rip 8/4 maple without issue. I use a combo or 80T blade for my other cuts.

Good review. I've had this saw since May 2019 and love it. I've had paint delaminate from my extension wings, but that's the only issue I've had with it.


----------



## 53d (Jun 29, 2015)

I've had this saw for almost 5 years and really like it as well. The fence is great and it wasn't too hard to adjust the blade to be parallel to the miter slots. I used to use a 50 tooth combo blade but now switch between 24t, 40t, and 80t blades. I've never really had the motor bog down but have had wood close up on the riving knife which just means it was doing it's job.

Only thing I will say from your video is the riving knife needs to be in the upper position when using the blade guard


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I like mine a lot and I'm thinking of utilizing the space this saw takes up by doing this that I found on the internet.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I hate the internet…i feel like i cant own one of these and not do this now. Look at all the space for push sticks, push blocks, blades, feather boards, etc on that setup.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I hate the internet…i feel like i cant own one of these and not do this now. Look at all the space for push sticks, push blocks, blades, feather boards, etc on that setup.
> 
> - sansoo22


that's a great setup and really makes the saw stretch it's limits.ive been very impressed what i got for the money.i bought mine at lowes and with the 5% discount i get plus other deals at the time it cost me 500 bucks.so if you have budget contstraint's this saw could be the answer buddy.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

There are many of us on here that have this saw, I have had mine 5 or 6 years, and I was far from the first. It seems we all love it, I know I still do. I don't really remember reading anyone posting anything bad about it, unless they expected more than this saw is designed to do. So I would expect you will have the same happy experience the rest of us have had. Good purchase, and Enjoy


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

I purchased this back in November last year. I am just starting out with woodworking and I wanted something that would last. After looking at all the other smaller options, for the money you cannot go wrong. I have already built a crosscut sled for it and installed the clear cut guides from JessEm.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I purchased this back in November last year. I am just starting out with woodworking and I wanted something that would last. After looking at all the other smaller options, for the money you cannot go wrong. I have already built a crosscut sled for it and installed the clear cut guides from JessEm.
> 
> - Dustjunkie


you wont regret it.welcome to lj's.


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

> I purchased this back in November last year. I am just starting out with woodworking and I wanted something that would last. After looking at all the other smaller options, for the money you cannot go wrong. I have already built a crosscut sled for it and installed the clear cut guides from JessEm.
> 
> - Dustjunkie
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome pottz


----------



## joewest1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the review and video potzzy. Been thinking about getting one for my workshop at my drywall and construction business. I think you may have sold me. haha.

- Joe


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks for the review and video potzzy. Been thinking about getting one for my workshop at my drywall and construction business. I think you may have sold me. haha.
> 
> - Joe
> 
> - joewest1


i think delta has really gone down hill but this saw has brought some hope back that they can still make good quality tools.for the money this saw has really impressed me.i think for the price it would be hard to beat,just look at the reviews.


----------

